# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  PLL RDVV 15 WATT Δεν κλειδωνει

## crown

Το κιτ συναρμολογηθηκε κανονικα και κλειδωσε σε ολη την μπαντα χωριs το τρανζίστορ εξοδου  Μολιs τοποθετησα το ΤΡΑΝΖ.εξοδου δεν κλειδωνει πουθενα.
Από που να αρχισω να ψαχνω ρε παιδια?

----------


## maouna

ποιο απ ολα εχεισ? βαλε φωτο.επισης dummy load εχεις στην εξοδο να φανταστω.

----------


## Spark

> Το κιτ συναρμολογηθηκε κανονικα και κλειδωσε σε ολη την μπαντα χωριs το τρανζίστορ εξοδου  Μολιs τοποθετησα το ΤΡΑΝΖ.εξοδου δεν κλειδωνει πουθενα.
> Από που να αρχισω να ψαχνω ρε παιδια?



καλή χιονιά!
απο το σχέδιο να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις, αυτον που το σχεδίασε, βρες τον και  :Biggrin: 

να ξεχωρίσεις τις τροφοδοσίες, να έχεις αλλο τροφοδοτικό για το κυρίως κύκλωμα
και αλλο τροφοδοτικό (πιο ισχυρό με πολλα βατ) στο τρανσιστορ εξοδου..
+
μεγάλη σημασία εχει η ποιότητα της τροφοδοσίας, πρεπει να ειναι όσο δυνατον πιο σταθερή με ικανό σε ρευμα τροφοδοτικό
που να εχει μεγάλους πυκνωτές κλπ..

----------


## crown

> ποιο απ ολα εχεισ? βαλε φωτο.επισης dummy load εχεις στην εξοδο να φανταστω.



Πανο το κιτ είναι το γνωστο του Ολλανδου το οποιο δουλεψε κανονικα χωριs το εξοδου και χωριs φυσικα DUMMY LOAD το πρόβλημα εσκασε  με το εξοδου με ένα διπολακι τηs πλακαs

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Χρόνια πολλά.Από ποιον Ολλανδό είναι το κιτ,βάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία να το δούμε. http://dutchrfshop.nl/fm-broadcast/k...watt-1432.html

----------


## aris285

πιες varicap εχεις βαλει?

----------


## crown

παιδια ολα τα υλικα ειναι του κιτ μανισια το δε κιτ δουλευε αψογα το προβλημα βγηκε οταν τοποθετησατο tr εξοδου αυτο που θελω  ειναι να λοκαρει χωριs το εξοδου αυριο θα αλαξω το J310 του VCO

----------


## maouna

λοκαρε χωρις εξοδου και τωρα με το εξοδου δεν λοκαρει?βγαζεις τωρα το  εξοδου και δεν λοκαρει?δοκιμασε να δεις αμα λοκαρει στους 87.5ΜΗΖ.μην βαλεις το εξοδου χωρις φορτιο στην εξοδο 50  ωμ.επισης χρειαζεται ψυχτρα τεραστια.και αρχικη ρυθμιση του ρευματος  ηρεμιας.μπορει να το εχεις καψει το εξοδου.μπορει νεχεις καποια λαθος  κολληση.βαλε μια φωτο να δοθμε τι παιζει.

----------


## crown

> λοκαρε χωρις εξοδου και τωρα με το εξοδου δεν λοκαρει?βγαζεις τωρα το  εξοδου και δεν λοκαρει?δοκιμασε να δεις αμα λοκαρει στους 87.5ΜΗΖ.μην βαλεις το εξοδου χωρις φορτιο στην εξοδο 50  ωμ.επισης χρειαζεται ψυχτρα τεραστια.και αρχικη ρυθμιση του ρευματος  ηρεμιας.μπορει να το εχεις καψει το εξοδου.μπορει νεχεις καποια λαθος  κολληση.βαλε μια φωτο να δοθμε τι παιζει.



Πανο λοκαρε χωριs το εξοδου αλλα με το εξοδου δεν λοκαρει πουθενα (πιθανον να το εκαψε) αλλα τωρα δεν λοκαρει πουθενα και η LCD αναβει αλλα δεν δειχνει καμμια ενδειξη απλα αναβει μπλε

----------


## crown

Αυτή είναι η πλακετα του PLL RDVV 15 WATT Επισηs αλλαξα το J310 του VCO και το TSA5511 αλλα τιποτα

----------


## maouna

Αυτην την εκδοση πρωτη φορα την βλεπω εχω τουλαχιστον 3-4,αλλα  καταλλαβαινω πως παει..Με προβληματιζει το οτι δεν δειχνει τιποτα η  οθονη ενω αρχικα εδειχνε...βγαλε απο τις βασεις τα pic16f628 και tsa5511  και μετρα να δεις αν δεχοντε 5V στα πιν των βασεων τροφοδοσιας  τους.βγαλε απο τη βαση το 741 και κοιτα να δεις αν στο πιν τροφοδοσιας  του στη βαση δεχεται την ταση τροφοδοσιας απο το τροφοδοτικο σου.

Μετρησε αν στο drain του j310  εχεις 8-9v περιπου οσα στο σταθεροποιητη εκει κοντα.

επισης  το δευτερο τρανσιστορ ειναι BFR91?? βλεπω εχει ενα τεταρτο ποδαρακι  κομμενο,θυμαμαι ειχα παρει κατι μαιμου bfr91 που ειχανε και τεταρτο  κομμενο ποδι και δεν λειτουργουσαν.εχε το και αυτο υποψιν αν κατι δεν  παει καλα μπορεις να βαλεις bfr96.

στο εξοδου εχει vk200 και  εχεις βαλει 1uH το οποιο ναι μεν ειναι ενταξει η τιμη του ωστοσο θα  ζεστενεται μπορει και και να καει γιατι τραβαει γυρω στα 2Α νομιζω στα  15 watt..

το καλωδιο rf ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙς κολλησει το μπλενταζ πανω δεξια  προσεξε μην εχει λιωσει και το μονωτικο αυτο το διαφανες και στην ουσια  βραχυκυκλωνει την εΞοδο.

Μπορεις να ελεξεις αν ταλαντωνει χρησιμοποιωντας ενα ποτενσιομετρο σε ενα σημειο στη μια βαρικαπ.υπαρχει σχηματικο?

----------


## aris285

Μια ερώτηση κρίσεως. Τον pic τον πρόγραμματιμές εσύ ή ήταν έτοιμο στο κιτ?

----------


## crown

> Μια ερώτηση κρίσεως. Τον pic τον πρόγραμματιμές εσύ ή ήταν έτοιμο στο κιτ?



το PIC ηταν ετοιμο και δουλευε μια χαρα

----------


## aris285

πρόσεχε τι θα σου πω τώρα. Όταν έφτιαχνα εγώ το pll δεν μου κλειδώνει πουθενά μετά από πολύ ταλαιπωρία ανακάλυψα ότι έφταιγε το πρόγραμμα.  κατέβασα αλλο πρόγραμμα από επίσημη σελίδα και κλείδωσε μια χαρά. ΕλΑ όμως που το πρόγραμμα  ηταν demo και μετά από 10 reset δεν κλειδώνε και ψαχνόμουν πάλι.
Τελικά βρήκα σωστό  πρόγραμμα αλλά είναι για τον pic16f84

----------


## crown

> πρόσεχε τι θα σου πω τώρα. Όταν έφτιαχνα εγώ το pll δεν μου κλειδώνει πουθενά μετά από πολύ ταλαιπωρία ανακάλυψα ότι έφταιγε το πρόγραμμα.  κατέβασα αλλο πρόγραμμα από επίσημη σελίδα και κλείδωσε μια χαρά. ΕλΑ όμως που το πρόγραμμα  ηταν demo και μετά από 10 reset δεν κλειδώνε και ψαχνόμουν πάλι.
> Τελικά βρήκα σωστό  πρόγραμμα αλλά είναι για τον pic16f84



Mα το θεμα είναι ότι μια χαρα μου λοκαρε

----------


## crown

> Αυτην την εκδοση πρωτη φορα την βλεπω εχω τουλαχιστον 3-4,αλλα  καταλλαβαινω πως παει..Με προβληματιζει το οτι δεν δειχνει τιποτα η  οθονη ενω αρχικα εδειχνε...βγαλε απο τις βασεις τα pic16f628 και tsa5511  και μετρα να δεις αν δεχοντε 5V στα πιν των βασεων τροφοδοσιας  τους.βγαλε απο τη βαση το 741 και κοιτα να δεις αν στο πιν τροφοδοσιας  του στη βαση δεχεται την ταση τροφοδοσιας απο το τροφοδοτικο σου.
> 
> Μετρησε αν στο drain του j310  εχεις 8-9v περιπου οσα στο σταθεροποιητη εκει κοντα.
> 
> επισης  το δευτερο τρανσιστορ ειναι BFR91?? βλεπω εχει ενα τεταρτο ποδαρακι  κομμενο,θυμαμαι ειχα παρει κατι μαιμου bfr91 που ειχανε και τεταρτο  κομμενο ποδι και δεν λειτουργουσαν.εχε το και αυτο υποψιν αν κατι δεν  παει καλα μπορεις να βαλεις bfr96.
> 
> στο εξοδου εχει vk200 και  εχεις βαλει 1uH το οποιο ναι μεν ειναι ενταξει η τιμη του ωστοσο θα  ζεστενεται μπορει και και να καει γιατι τραβαει γυρω στα 2Α νομιζω στα  15 watt..
> 
> το καλωδιο rf ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙς κολλησει το μπλενταζ πανω δεξια  προσεξε μην εχει λιωσει και το μονωτικο αυτο το διαφανες και στην ουσια  βραχυκυκλωνει την εΞοδο.
> ...



Πανο τα μετρησα όλα αυτά ένα ένα και είναι όλα ΟΚ

----------


## aris285

> Mα το θεμα είναι ότι μια χαρα μου λοκαρε



Ίσως να έχει demo και να ήταν για 10 φορές Lock.
αν θες πάντως ναν σου στείλω  hex που λειτουργούν σίγουρα. Γιατί ίσως να την έχεις πατήσει όπως και εγώ.

----------


## crown

> Ίσως να έχει demo και να ήταν για 10 φορές Lock.
> αν θες πάντως ναν σου στείλω  hex που λειτουργούν σίγουρα. Γιατί ίσως να την έχεις πατήσει όπως και εγώ.



Πανο σ'ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν εχω programmer

----------


## maouna

programmer ειναι πολυ απλος και το software free αρκει να εχεις desktop με rs232 http://pic-microcontroller.com/simpl...ic-programmer/

----------


## staurosv

Να σου στειλω ενα πικ ετοιμο  να τον βαλεις  τον 16f628a εχει  στειλε  μυνημα  τα μεταφορικα  δικα  σου  οσο  για  οταν κολησες  το τρανζιστορ  rd15hvf1 αν ηταν μαιμου  βραχυκυκλωνει  και δε δουλευει  θελει  οριτζιναλ...

----------


## crown

> Να σου στειλω ενα πικ ετοιμο  να τον βαλεις  τον 16f628a εχει  στειλε  μυνημα  τα μεταφορικα  δικα  σου  οσο  για  οταν κολησες  το τρανζιστορ  rd15hvf1 αν ηταν μαιμου  βραχυκυκλωνει  και δε δουλευει  θελει  οριτζιναλ...



Σταυρο απο τιs λιγεs γνωσειs που εχω στα PLL  νομιζω οτι το PIC  δεν εχει να κανει με το λοκαρισμα-κλειδωμα του PLL  ετσι δεν ειναι? ενω το TSA εχει να κανει με το κλειδωμα σωστα?για να δουμε τελικα τι συμβαινει.

----------


## liat

> ...δουλεψε κανονικα *χωριs* το εξοδου και *χωριs* φυσικα DUMMY LOAD...



Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά να μας έρθει.
Είσαι βέβαιος ότι δεν έκαψες το BFR βάζοντάς το να εκπέμψει δίχως κεραία;

----------


## crown

> Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά να μας έρθει.
> Είσαι βέβαιος ότι δεν έκαψες το BFR βάζοντάς το να εκπέμψει δίχως κεραία;



ενοειs το δευτερο σταδιο μετα το j310 γιατι στο  τριτο σταδιο εχει ενα αλλο τετραγωνο δεν θυμαμαι πιο

----------


## liat

> ενοειs το δευτερο σταδιο μετα το j310 γιατι στο  τριτο σταδιο εχει ενα αλλο τετραγωνο δεν θυμαμαι πιο



Εννοώ το τρανζίστορ του προτελευταίου σταδίου. Όποιο είναι πριν το RD.
Αυτό με το κόκκινο βέλος πρέπει  να είναι ενισχυτής που οδηγεί το RD. Γι' αυτό λέω.

----------


## SRF

> Σταυρο απο τιs λιγεs γνωσειs που εχω στα PLL  νομιζω οτι το PIC  δεν εχει να κανει με το λοκαρισμα-κλειδωμα του PLL  ετσι δεν ειναι? ενω το TSA εχει να κανει με το κλειδωμα σωστα?για να δουμε τελικα τι συμβαινει.



Αν... ο PIC έχει "ψοφήσει"(αφού ούτε το LCD δεν δουλεύει λέον όπως αναφέρεις) τότε ΠΟΙΟΣ θα "πει" στ TSA τι θα κάνει ως PLL? Ποιος θα του"πει" σύνθεσε την Χ συχνότητα, και "κελίδωσέ" την? 

Το TSA χωρίς να ελέγχεται από μΕ για το τι θα πράξει... είναι απλά ένα ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ πιά εξάρτημα!!!

----------


## staurosv

Κωστα η οθωνη  βγαζει γραμματα  βαλε  μια  φοτο με την οθωνη αναμενη

----------


## crown

> Κωστα η οθωνη  βγαζει γραμματα  βαλε  μια  φοτο με την οθωνη αναμενη



Σταυρο η οθονη δεν βγαζει τιποτε παρα μονο αναβει μπλε και ρυθμιζονταs το τριμερ ανεβαινει και κατεβαινει το contrast τηs τιποτε αλλο και καθολου γραμματα

----------


## kiros

> Σταυρο η οθονη δεν βγαζει τιποτε παρα μονο αναβει μπλε και ρυθμιζονταs το τριμερ ανεβαινει και κατεβαινει το contrast τηs τιποτε αλλο και καθολου γραμματα



Τότε έχεις κάψει το Pic.

----------


## aris285

> Σταυρο απο τιs λιγεs γνωσειs που εχω στα PLL  νομιζω οτι το PIC  δεν εχει να κανει με το λοκαρισμα-κλειδωμα του PLL  ετσι δεν ειναι? ενω το TSA εχει να κανει με το κλειδωμα σωστα?για να δουμε τελικα τι συμβαινει.



κάνεις λάθος. Καλή χρονιά.

----------


## maouna

πως να καηκε ο πικ ομως? το μυαλο μου παει μονο στο να ακουμπησε η κατω μερια της πλακετας σε κανενα μεταλλικο αντικειμενο και εγινε βραχυκυκλωμα. για κοιτα και την καλωδιοταινια στην πλακετα και στην οθονη μην εχει ξεφυγει κανα καλωδιο και ισως δεν δειχνει.

----------


## electron

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχει καεί ο μΕ. Μπορεί απλώς να έγινε κάτι και να θέλει ξανά να του φορτωθεί το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## crown

επαναφερω το θεμα καθωs  φιλοs o Σταυροs από την ορεστιαδα μου εστειλε ένα καινουργιο προγραμματισμενο PIC αλλα δυστυχωs το πρόβλημα παραμενει.

----------


## maouna

η οθονη δειχνει τιποτα???κοιταξες τα καλωδια της οθονης αν ειναι ολα οκ?

----------


## staurosv

Κωστα  το πικ  εναι οκ  που  σου  εσειλα  απλα  βαλτο  χωρις  οθωνη  θα  κληδωσει  καπου  και θα αναψει το  λαμπακι μηπως  τα  επεξε  η οθωνη  οι πλε  ειναι  πολυ  ευεσθητες  κανονικα  αυτο κλειδωνει και  χωρις  οθωνη βαλε  φοτο  το  πλλ  μαζι με  την οθωνη  αν κλειδωσει  απλα  αλαξε  οθωνη ..ΔΕΣ ΕΔΩ  LCD.jpg

----------


## crown

> Κωστα  το πικ  εναι οκ  που  σου  εσειλα  απλα  βαλτο  χωρις  οθωνη  θα  κληδωσει  καπου  και θα αναψει το  λαμπακι μηπως  τα  επεξε  η οθωνη  οι πλε  ειναι  πολυ  ευεσθητες  κανονικα  αυτο κλειδωνει και  χωρις  οθωνη βαλε  φοτο  το  πλλ  μαζι με  την οθωνη  αν κλειδωσει  απλα  αλαξε  οθωνη ..ΔΕΣ ΕΔΩ  LCD.jpg



Το εχω κανει και αυτό χωριs οθονη αλλα τπτ

----------


## aris52

Το προβλημα εγω πιστευω ειναι απο επιστροφη σου εκαψε την εξοδο τα rd αρπαζουν με το παραμικρο αλλα η ζημια προχωρησε σε βαθος Τσεκαρε τα rfc δες και τους ηλεκτρολ/ους εστιασε τι εχει καει πριν την εξοδο.Και απο υπερ/ηση μπορει αν το καιρεοσυστημα σου ηταν ενταξει Η καλυτερη για εμενα λυση το πακεταρεις και το στελνεις στην εταιρια που το πειρες για επισκευη με εξοδα σου

----------


## argizel

Το πρόβλημά σου στην αρχή οφειλόταν σε έλλειψη θωράκισης του ταλαντωτή, με αποτέλεσμα να επηρεάζεται από την βαθμίδα εξόδου και να μη σου λοκάρει. Μετά από όλα αυτά που έχεις κάνει στην πορεία μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε. Αν καταφέρεις να το φέρεις στο σημείο που ήταν αρχικά, να κλειδώνει δηλ. χωρίς το τρανζίστορ εξόδου, τότε με θωράκιση της ταλάντωσης έλυσες το πρόβλημά σου.

----------


## staurosv

αλαξε  το  tsa5511 αλιως  στειλτο   να  το φτιαξω

----------


## 744

Δεν γράφει τίποτα η LCD. Το TSA είναι το τελευταίο που θα έβλεπα...

----------


## crown

> αλαξε  το  tsa5511 αλιως  στειλτο   να  το φτιαξω



 Σταυρο εχω αλαξει και το TSA αλλα και παλι τπτ

----------


## SRF

Ε... ρύθμισε και εσύ τον τρίμμερ του κρυστάλλου για να ταλαντώσει!!!

----------


## staurosv

αν δεν δουλεψει η οθονη και χωρις  οργανα  βαδιζεις  στα  τυφλα  κανε  πρωτα  την οθωη  βαλε  μια  αλη  αν εχεις  το πικ που σου  εστειλα  ειναι οκ  και να μην ταλαντωσει  θα  δουλευει  η οθωνη  ενα ενα ........

----------


## 744

Συχνόμετρο έχεις Κώστα? Τουλάχιστον να δεις αν ταλαντώνει το VCO.

Μετά δες γιατί δεν λειτουργεί η οθόνη. Έλεγξε ένα-ένα τα καλώδια της οθόνης για κομένα/βραχυκυκλωμένα με τα διπλανά.

Δεν μπορεί δύο PIC να έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα....

----------


## staurosv

ΟΚ  ΚΩΣΤΑ ΘΑ  ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ  ΤΟ ΜΟΣΦΕΤ ΨΥΚΤΡΑ  ΤΕΣΤ  ΚΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΓΙΑ  ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ  ΕΠΟΜΠΕΣ

----------


## crown

Μπραβο ρε Σταυρο τι να πω το καταφερεs τελικα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα που ήταν όμως τελικά το πρόβλημα;

----------


## crown

Σταυρο σου αρεσε το HEX?

----------


## staurosv

πολυ  καλο  κωστα   να  και  με  ψυκτρα  και τεστ  αυτα  τα  pll δεν ειναι  τοσο  καλα  το συγκεκριμενο  σχεδιο  αλλα  μετα  απο κατσαβιδιασμα  δουλεψε  το προβλημα  ηταν  καμενη  οθωνη  λαμπακι του  κλειδωματος  καμενο  και  γενικα  λαθος  μονταριμα  ... στα  12v  πηραμε  10w

----------


## crown

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο Σταυρο απο την Ορεστιαδα που βοηθησε  και ελεισε το προβλημα του PLL  που του εστειλα βαζωνταs μαλιστα και αρκετα υλικα οπωs οθονη ψυκτρα κλπ χωριs να παρει ουτε ενα σεντs  και παλι ευχαριστω  φιλε Σταυρο.

----------

